# (neu)Newbie Fragen (solved:package.keywords[..])

## soul710

Hallo,

ich habe gestern auf meinem Notebook Gentoo installiert (von der Minimal CD aus). Es ist seit langem das erste Linux das ich installiere, dementsprechend "eingerostet" sind meine Kenntnisse. Gentoo teilt sich eine Platte mit Windows, und zunächst hatte ich schwierigkeiten zu booten, weil eine SATA HDD verbaut ist. Läuft nun aber so weit gut, er bootet meinen Kernel, und das Netzwerk funktioniert auch (obwohl die im Handbuch beschriebene Konfiguration von /etc/conf.d/net nichts bringt, bzw eth0 bei jedem boot dhcp erwartet, obwohl in /etc/conf.d/net fest eingetragen).

Jedenfalls wollte ich gestern erstmal den nvidia Treiber (für 7600go), also 100.xxx installieren, per emerge nvidia-drivers. Da ist mir aufgefallen, dass in /etc/portage/ keine Dateien sind. Laut handbook sollte ich dort package.keywords sowie package.mask finden, die ich u.a. für die nvidia Treiber wohl gebraucht hätte.

Habe nach der Grund-Installation schon emerge --sycn sowie emerge portage durchgeführt, hat aber nichts geändert. Die package.mask habe ich in einem anderen Verzeichnis gefunden (kann nicht sagen wo, bin auf Arbeit), die .keywords gibt es auf meinem System allerdings nicht.

Ist da was schiefgelaufen, oder muss ich da noch was installieren/initialisieren?

Danke im Voraus.Last edited by soul710 on Fri Nov 16, 2007 9:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Alle Dateien in /etc/portage/ sind standardmäßig leer und du musst sie daher selbst anlegen.

Tobi

----------

## a.forlorn

Erstell einfach die Dateien.

```
nano /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Und zum Schluss speichern.  :Wink: 

edit: Verdammt, Finswimmer 1 min schneller.

----------

## franzf

Seit einiger Zeit können /etc/portage/package.* auch Verzeichnisse sein!

Dadurch wird die ganze Sache deutlich übersichtlicher.

Siehe hier:

http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/portage-2.1.xml#doc_chap5

Chapter 5.2

Grüße

Franz

----------

## soul710

Achso, bin davon ausgegangen dass ich anfangs bereits ne Liste mit maskierten Paketen o.ä. habe.

Heißt also so viel wie es werden standardmäßig alle Pakete genommen, und welche ich Blacklisten will muss ich mir selbst überlegen?

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *soul710 wrote:*   

> Achso, bin davon ausgegangen dass ich anfangs bereits ne Liste mit maskierten Paketen o.ä. habe.

 

doch, aber nicht in /etc/portage/

 *Quote:*   

> Heißt also so viel wie es werden standardmäßig alle Pakete genommen, und welche ich Blacklisten will muss ich mir selbst überlegen?

 

nein:

vordefiniert sind die masked-by-package.mask pakete in $PORTDIR/profiles/package.mask, masked-by-keyword steht in den jeweiligen ebuilds.

wenn du diese vorgaben ueberschreiben willst (zB zusaetzliche pakete/versionen maskieren oder "demaskieren"), dann nutze die dateien in /etc/portage

----------

## soul710

Wollte keinen neuen Thread erstellen, da das alles noch in die Kategorie "Newbie" passt. Das mit der Maskierung hab ich denk ich jetzt im im Griff, zumindest nach wenigen Versuchen kompilieren bisher alle Packages  :Smile: 

Ein paar andere Sachen bekomm ich aber ums verrecken nicht hin:

1) xfce4

Als WM habe ich xfce4 gewählt, gnome oder kde habe ich nicht drauf. Xfce4 an sich startet, beim Start kommt auch wunderbar das nvidia Logo, und die Auflösung scheint 1280x1024 zu sein (richtig), obwohl ich selbige in den Einstellungen nicht zur Auswahl habe (die höchstmögliche dort ist aber kleiner als die eingestellte).

Problem ist allerdings, "laufen" tut xfce4 nur als root. Wenn ich xfce als User starte, bekomm ich nen schwarzen Hintergrund (statt irgendwas mit default blau), der Mauszeiger bleibt ständig ein Kreuz, und ich kann keinerlei Einstellungen tätigen, weil selbige einfach nicht übernommen werden. Der Haken bei "Allow Xfce ti manage the desktop" ist nicht gesetzt, und wenn ich den setze wird das nicht gespeichert. (ich vermute mal, ich hab bei der Installation irgendwas falsch gemacht, oder etwas zu viel als root. Habe diese Anleitung: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Xfce4 und vermutlich auch diese http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xfce-config.xml benutzt)

Dazu kommt, dass ich nur die englische Version habe. Laut hier: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Xfce4 muss man die menu.xml ersetzten, leider gibt es auf meinem System nur die menu.xml, und keine lokalisierten Versionen. Wo bekomm ich die her? Werden damit nur die Menüs deutsch, oder ändern sich auch Tastaturschema etc? (wenn nein, wo änder ich das? auf der normalen konsole passt das tastaturschema, in xfce ists US).

2) jpg?

Ich habe ne Reihe von Wallpapers auf den Rechner kopiert, allesamt JPG Files die ich auch unter Windows nutze. In Thunar werden die auch mit kleinen Vorschaubildchen angezeigt. Als Background kann ich sie in xfce aber nicht setzen (kommt kein Fehler, passiert einfach nix). Gehen da nur PNGS (war default ein PNG drin), oder muss ich noch was dazu installieren dass ich JPG Wallpaper nutzen kann?

3) compiz-fusion?

hab ich (wohl fehlerfrei?) installiert, dafür (wie in nem anderen Thread gelesen) die hier demaskiert:

 *Quote:*   

> x11-wm/compiz ~x86
> 
> x11-wm/compiz-fusion ~x86
> 
> x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf ~x86
> ...

 

In xfce taucht ccsm und der Emerald Theme Manager auf, beides kann ich starten. In ccsm kann ich zwar einiges einstellen, aber es scheint keine Auswirkungen zu haben? Und wie benutzt ich Themes vom Emerald Manager? Da sind jede Menge (inkl. Preview und Versionsnummer) aufgelistet, aber wie aktiviert man ein Theme? Ich hab den Thread mehr oder weniger als Anleitung genommen, weil ich sonst keine für compiz(-fusion) gefunden habe, nur für compiz, aber die Installation der (neuen) -fusion unterscheidet sich da wohl?

Ja das wars erstmal wieder  :Smile: 

Noch ein Nachtrag>

4) bootsplash (fbsplash)

Ich hab diese Anleitung benutzt: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash

Funktioniert so weit auch. Meine grub.conf:

```
title=Gentoo

root (hd0,3)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.22-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/sda6 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2007.0 video="vesafb:1280x1024-32@60,mtrr,ywrap quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024
```

Beim booten erscheint das 2007.0 Logo. Allerdings werden die normalen Bootmeldungen ueber das Logo geschrieben (waehrend einem der vielen reboots hatte ich dass er nur das logo zeigt, weiss nicht mehr wies ging). Wenn er dann fertig gebootet hat, fadet das Logo aus, und der Screen bleibt schwarz. Das aendert sich erst, wenn ich auf zb tty2 und wieder auf tty1 schalte. Dann hab ich auch ein splashimage fuer tty1. Wie mach ich das ordentlich, dass er den Screen nicht fuer immer schwarz macht?

----------

## buggybunny

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) xfce4
> 
> Als WM habe ich xfce4 gewählt, gnome oder kde habe ich nicht drauf. Xfce4 an sich startet, beim Start kommt auch wunderbar das nvidia Logo, und die Auflösung scheint 1280x1024 zu sein (richtig), obwohl ich selbige in den Einstellungen nicht zur Auswahl habe (die höchstmögliche dort ist aber kleiner als die eingestellte).
> ...

 

Poste doch mal den Inhalt der Datei

```
~/.xsession-errors
```

nachdem du versucht hast als user zu starten.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) jpg?
> 
> Ich habe ne Reihe von Wallpapers auf den Rechner kopiert, allesamt JPG Files die ich auch unter Windows nutze. In Thunar werden die auch mit kleinen Vorschaubildchen angezeigt. Als Background kann ich sie in xfce aber nicht setzen (kommt kein Fehler, passiert einfach nix). Gehen da nur PNGS (war default ein PNG drin), oder muss ich noch was dazu installieren dass ich JPG Wallpaper nutzen kann? 

 

Ich vermute mal, das dir das Useflag jpeg fehlt. Danach müsstest du xfce re-emergen mit den neuen use-flags.

P.S.:

Kuck dir mal ufed (ein use-flag Editor) an, den nehm ich immer für sowas, ist schön übersichtlich.

----------

## soul710

 *buggybunny wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> 1) xfce4
> ...

 

Also das ist als root:

```

cat .xsession-errors 

/usr/bin/startxfce4: X server already running on display :0

Agent pid 5277

No running windows found

```

Und das als user:

```

/usr/bin/startxfce4: X server already running on display :0

/etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc: line 56: xscreensaver: command not found

Agent pid 5119

XGL detected

Using GTK decorator

compiz (core) - Fatal: No composite extension

(gtk-window-decorator:5142): Gdk-WARNING **: Using Cairo rendering requires the drawable argument to

have a specified colormap. All windows have a colormap,

however, pixmaps only have colormap by default if they

were created with a non-NULL window argument. Otherwise

a colormap must be set on them with gdk_drawable_set_colormap

(gtk-window-decorator:5142): Gdk-WARNING **: Using Cairo rendering requires the drawable argument to

have a specified colormap. All windows have a colormap,

however, pixmaps only have colormap by default if they

were created with a non-NULL window argument. Otherwise

a colormap must be set on them with gdk_drawable_set_colormap

(Terminal:5159): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixmap_foreign_new_for_screen: assertion `depth > 0' failed

No running windows found

Error: No running window found

firefox-bin exited with non-zero status (2)

No running windows found

XDM authorization key matches an existing client!

(firefox-bin:5191): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0

firefox-bin exited with non-zero status (1)

No running windows found

Error: No running window found

firefox-bin exited with non-zero status (2)

No running windows found

XDM authorization key matches an existing client!

(firefox-bin:5219): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0

firefox-bin exited with non-zero status (1)

** Message: xfsm-shutdown-helper.c:215: HAL not available or does not permit to shutdown/reboot the computer, trying sudo fallback instead.

Agent pid 5119 killed

xfce-mcs-manager: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.

gtk-window-decorator: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.

```

Das is nich so gut, oder?  :Very Happy: 

 *buggybunny wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> 2) jpg?
> ...

 

Okay probier ich gleich  :Smile: 

[edit] das mit dem JPG flag hat leider nicht geklappt. Wallpaper gehn immer noch nicht.

----------

